# Are there any rituals of your working life...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...that you have continued into your retired life?

The only one of my work rituals that I have continued into my retirement life is after I wake up for the day I make a pot of coffee and after drinking a few cups and eating something, I pour the rest of the coffee into my Stanley thermos that I have had forever and make a few sandwiches as I always did when working and leave the sandwiches in the fridge to eat during the day as I empty my thermos if staying around the place for the day.

If I go off for the day, I toss the sandwiches and some chips into the Stanley lunch cooler that I eventually traded my brown bags in for.

Sometimes I eat the lunch I pack and sometimes I have it as a snack share with my dogs before supper.

So what ritual if any have you held onto in retired life?


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I still do the laundry on Sunday morning. I worked all my years Tues thru Sat. Sunday was the day I had at home. Monday I shopped and paid bills and such. I had a wringer washer till a few years ago.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My last paid working job was maintenance in a nursing home. There I learned to wash my hands often, very, very often........
Now after being retired for 5+ years I still wash my hands often; no where near as much as when on the job, but still often.

I'd like to think that it's most likely one of the main reasons I'm seldom ill.........


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I still wake up early....James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My breakfast routine is somewhat similar, but with important, desired differences. While working, I always left home early to avoid as much of the Atlanta traffic hassles as possible (especially if it was raining). Since there was a breakfast spot within easy walking distance from my office, I almost always ate breakfast out. I still do in retirment, but now I don't care what time I get up nor how long I stay at the restaurant. Well, that's not entirely true. If I've stayed until my coffee rental is past due, I know I've stayed too long.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Waking up is about it for me.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Being a housewife for the last 48 years, retirement hasn't changed much for me. DH, despite looking forward to sleeping in after retirement, still gets up at 4a.m. and goes to bed early. Just a hard habit to break I guess. He enjoys some computer time until I get up at 6a.m.


----------

